# Fed up



## ellenkittel (Nov 26, 2012)

I've been looking for a job for ANYTHING in a medical office setting for several months now, and can't seem to get anywhere.  People find it impressive that I passed my certification exam on the first try, but I never hear from anyone again.  I have zero experience in the medical world and can't get a foot in the door.  LOTS if customer service, office, computer experience,  nearly 17 years with the same company, but that doesn't count for much, apparently.  The Walmart greeter job keeps looking better and better....


----------



## crittersitter (Nov 26, 2012)

I used to teach Career Achievement to Medical Billing and Coding students.  The things I recommend for someone with no experience is to volunteer at a local hospital just to get that related experience.  Also, be willing to take a medical receptionist job, unit secretary job, patient registration job, etc.  Anything to get in the door.  And finally really look at your resume!  You have to make it look MEDICAL.  Put your medical training at the beginning of your resume.  Add bullets that list each skill the job you are looking at is wanting.  For example:  CPT,  ICD-9, Medical Terminology, etc.  Then look at the wording of those jobs you've had.  Try to re word them where you can list things in common with what the medical jobs are looking for.  Resumes and cover letters are SO important.  Really work on both.  Good luck!


----------



## ruthie72 (Nov 27, 2012)

I work for a great company called Emcare as a billing coordinator..you can look at their website and see if there are any openings..you can be a coordinator with no experience..Good luck


----------



## kfw123@sbcglobal.net (Nov 27, 2012)

My first job in the medical field was as a filing clerk in a doctors office. They weren't advertising. I just called them and got lucky. Sometimes thats a better way to find jobs than by responding to ads. Later on I got a job as a coder in a family practice the same way. Good luck!


----------



## artes_athamas (Nov 27, 2012)

May sound weird but if you want to try some new endeavours at your coding job search you may want to try to network or cold call companies on the days when the moon is waxing. I just started studying moon phases and their effects on us & found out waxing moons are good for starting employment or new beginnings. In fact I discovered that in my two previous places of employment I was interviewed and started working during the waxing moon.


----------

